# Call for help



## billcage (Jul 22, 2011)

Hi everyone! I was a victim of a scam. I don't know how this scam would end. I call for a help to this site Insurance Fraud Hotline ? Report Insurance Fraud in Australia ? Click here to report it now! and hopefully all the scammers will learn their lessons. Thanks to the hotline!


----------



## lucynora (Nov 25, 2010)

thanks for informing us of this. will sure take precaution. Take care


----------

